# Is Nutrical really necessary



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Lacey is on all Raw now. Is it really necessary to supply her with sugar when she's not getting any in her diet now? One of the things strongly recommended for the Demodex is not giving sugar...especially mollases.....and that is one of the first ingredients in the Nutrical.

To be honest....I havent given her any for several days and she seems healthier to me


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> Lacey is on all Raw now. Is it really necessary to supply her with sugar when she's not getting any in her diet now? One of the things strongly recommended for the Demodex is not giving sugar...especially mollases.....and that is one of the first ingredients in the Nutrical.
> 
> To be honest....I havent given her any for several days and she seems healthier to me


Hopefully Tracy will stop by with some insight, but I wouldn't think so if you're providing everything she needs through food. 

And to be fair, if you think it's affecting her health as far as the demodex goes perhaps there are other avenues you can consider if it is necessary to keep providing a supplement.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I was going to say...if you have a day where you can monitor her, then skip it...and see what happens. It sounds like she is doing fine without it, and I think I have read several places that raw puppies don't have the same risk for sugar crashes that kibble puppies have. SO...she probably is a-ok without it. Just keep an eye on her -- which I know you are


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I was going to say...if you have a day where you can monitor her, then skip it...and see what happens. It sounds like she is doing fine without it, and I think I have read several places that raw puppies don't have the same risk for sugar crashes that kibble puppies have. SO...she probably is a-ok without it. Just keep an eye on her -- which I know you are


That's what I was thinking. Why would I give her sugar and she has no other sugars to begin with  She's starting to eat more raw now....just ground meats but its a start. I didnt give it to her Thur or Fri and she did just fine. She seems more peppy in the morning too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would say to try it also. I think that nutrical can get you in a bad cycle sometimes of using it, and then the sugar goes way up and then crashes down and you end up worse off. It should always be used followed by a protein to prevent that sugar spike and drop cycle. And yes! I've heard and read that raw fed puppies don't experience that sugar drop common in kibble fed babies. Carbs are the cause of elevated glucose in the blood so it makes sense that if you take out the sugar and replace it with protein - the sugar levels will be more even.

I definitely think that nutrical has its place. But if you can get by without it, then I wouldn't use it 'just in case' if that makes sense. Brody was 2 pounds when we got him and never once had any hypoglycemia issues so we never used nutrical.

Watch her close for hypoglycemia, as I know you do. I'm so happy to see her skin clearing up and her personality is just adorable!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I got some Nutrical for Pepper when I got him as he was only 15 oz. I only used it once, the morning after I got him when I went a little too long between meals. After that, not one bit of problems with his blood sugar.


----------

